# Photo Editor Programs?



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I have a new computer system and OS is XP.

As most of you know it doesn't come with a decent photo editor.

Two questions????

1. Good/easy free down load? (Not one where I have to be on-line)
2. Good/easy one to buy? ie Best Buy, Office Depot....etc.

Photo editing is one reason I have not posted any fishing reports lately 

Thanks


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Check your digital camera's software disk. Many digital cameras come with a basic photo editor.

Another suggestion is to get a free download of Picasa at: 
http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?hl=en&topic=0

Photoshop Elements would be an excellent starting photo editor and can be purchased for under $50.00 if you search around.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

A neat little package deal for new compters is MicroSofts Works Suite. It used to include MS Word, some version of PicuteIT! (photo editor), MS Money and Works (simple spread sheet, data base, and calendar program.

I have not looked at it lately. Used to be around a 100 dollars but could be found cheaper. I am speaking or t he Works Suite, not Works.

May be worth a look see.

A free photoshop look alike is a Japanese freeware is Pixia. Can be dificult to use. but is very powerful. The more powerful the photo editor , the longer the leaning curve. You see it for sell often. It is free Opensource software.
http://park18.wakwak.com/~pixia/


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok so what would you all recommend to step it up a notch? I have basic editing capabilities (Irfanview, Jasc Paint shop) but I would like to learn how to mask and clone, make panoramas, etc. What about CorelDRAW suite 12? Anybody use it?


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

What version of paint shop pro do you have? The latest version will do all those things.

I use photoshop cs, only because i have been using it for years and it's what i know. I also have paint shop pro 9 i think, and its just as capable as photoshop imo.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I just have the paint shop photo album 5. Tried the pro studio during a free trial but time ran out before I could really figure out how to use it. I didnt want to buy it since I wasnt sure if I liked it or not, does that make sense??


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> Ok so what would you all recommend to step it up a notch? I have basic editing capabilities (Irfanview, Jasc Paint shop) but I would like to learn how to mask and clone, make panoramas, etc. What about CorelDRAW suite 12? Anybody use it?


Pm on the way.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Research them all out, then shop for them on ebay. You can get some really good deals on software thats not the latest versions...sometimes even the new versions. Just remember to get the english versions.

I also shop at half price books, get them for a fraction of new cost. Many of the books have a full demo on the back inside cover.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Bill you got a greenie, Grayfish...I guess I have given you a bunch lately...gotta recharge


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> Thanks for the info, Bill you got a greenie, Grayfish...I guess I have given you a bunch lately...gotta recharge


Not a bunch. Heap em on. I can take it.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to grayfish again.

See....told ya!​


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I was trying to thank you for trying anyway. Guess what happened.













.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

It was that silly cartoon thread...."entertain us" that did it. Lots of funny stuff and lots of greenies, lol.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I down loaded the above mentioned software and still can't make my photo's smaller....that's all I really need.....just a simple program to reduce photo's to 640 x ?



Got anything?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

CaptnC, this is the one that I use www.irfanview.com

Its free, simple, and is a great little resizer/viewer.


----------

